# Question for Georgia GSD rescuers...



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Do we have any members who are active in GSD rescue in Georgia? 

Has anyone there heard of -- or worked with -- or adopted from a group called "Heidi's Legacy"? If so, can you please PM me! 

I'm gathering info for a shelter interested in transferring a few difficult-to-place dogs to that this rescue has very generously offered to take to rehabilitate. Any info you want to share privately would be much, much appreciated.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Sorry, I don't know that rescue. I asked my GA contacts (since we often pull from the Liberty/Long County area) but they were also unfamiliar with that group.

I realize this is of absolutely no help whatsoever. I'm just posting so you know that your post was not ignored.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for trying! I have learned that they actually based in Fla., and the foster who would take the dogs is in Georgia. I guess they have fosters all over.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I just did a search in our rescue section. There are a lot of threads that mention Heidi's Legacy. I thought it sounded familiar. Yes, they are in FL. They sound like one of the good ones. I just copied one link. http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...n-general/122052-thoughts-fl-gsd-rescues.html I know how important it is to make sure rescues are legit and you know the dogs are going to a safe place.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

I hope that gagsd responds to this post as she is in Georgia and seems connected.

ETA: Okay, it is a Florida group? In that case, I would PM Betty on this forum as she is in Florida.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I will get some information and get back to you, probably by PM.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I don't have many connections any longer, but do help when I can.


----------

